# Kassie is off to her new home!



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm going to get a rep as the old guy who cried wolfe...


Kassie's almost for sure family is coming up to meet her and probably pick he up. They should be here about 1PM. 

She came to us in a longer than puppy cut coat... which we did not trim, then we had her spayed last week and every day since then she has been running and playing and rolling around more and more with Chance and Max.... anyway.... to say she was looking a little ratty would be too kind. But we couldn't exactly turn around and give her a bath all that soon after her spay either.  

We had it set up with our mobile groomer to come over the morning and pretty this girl up a few hours before they were to get here.

Guess what?

Groomer called and the hurt her back yesterday.  

Just to make this even worse, Peg is gone this morning... she has a few Saturdays of a special class she is teaching (for essesntially no money... (this is AZ after all). So guess what?


Steve has to make this girl look at least presentable.... :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 


There goes THIS adoption out the window...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 28 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735966


> I'm going to get a rep as the old guy who cried wolfe...
> 
> 
> Kassie's almost for sure family is coming up to meet her and probably pick he up. They should be here about 1PM.
> ...



Awwwww Steve....I'm sorry. Maybe if I really quicky send over to you, the bassinet basket, you could put little Kassie in it, and um, maybe nobody would notice or messy look :brownbag:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

If they don't adopt her due to her looking a little ratty then they aren't then right people anyway. IMO anyway. They know she just had a major surgery with complications, right?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I was mostly kidding in the first post. We do some of the baths but we always do it as a two person team.

Luckily she was a really good little girl while in the sink. She is mostly dry now I actually have much of her brushed out so she looks pretty decent... but not as good as a professional job. Oh well...


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd just tell them the situation of her just having surgery and not being able to get her groomed well. Do you have some pictures of her from before that you can show them? Most people would understand, and if they don't then they probably aren't right for her. JMO Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 28 2009, 11:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735975


> They know she just had a major surgery with complications, right?[/B]



Yep.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bah Ha Ha!!! Better start working the bows Steve! You aren't going to beat me on the quickest placement now!! :smtease: 

Gee....if she were with me I could make her look very pretty.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 28 2009, 01:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735977


> I was mostly kidding in the first post. We do some of the baths but we always do it as a two person team.
> 
> Luckily she was a really good little girl while in the sink. She is mostly dry now I actually have much of her brushed out so she looks pretty decent... but not as good as a professional job. Oh well...[/B]


Steve, I bet she looks adorable :wub: :wub: and smells wonderful. Great job. So, no pink bassinet...huh


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

They must have seen her profile picture, right? Then hopefully they know that she'll be beautiful after she's all healed and can go to the groomer....a real groomer and not Steve pretending to be a groomer. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Trust me... no one would EVER mistake me for a groomer...


But Kassie wasn't trying to jump out of the sink every moment and she tolerated the brushing better than ours ever have... so she didn't get trimmed but she is clean and brushed... so that is good.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 28 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736015


> Trust me... no one would EVER mistake me for a groomer...
> 
> 
> But Kassie wasn't trying to jump out of the sink every moment and she tolerated the brushing better than ours ever have... so she didn't get trimmed but she is clean and brushed... so that is good.[/B]



Steve..you really are wonderful...pro groomer or not. I bet she looks wonderful...just being clean, really helps these little ones.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm sure Kassie is just beautiful even if she has a bad hair day. Just put a nice bow in her hair, and they'll never notice if her hair isn't perfect. I'm sure these folks will fall in love with her. I'm in love with her and I haven't even met her.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I'll bet you did a good job.....By any chance did you put conditioner on her?? Anyway, let us know if they took her>>>>>You get an A+ in my book!!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Are they there yet???


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank God Kassie doesn't use make-up!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 28 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736047


> Thank God Kassie doesn't use make-up!
> xoxoxoxo[/B]



Which end does that go on...?  :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 28 2009, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736041


> Are they there yet???  [/B]




LOL!! Nope!

They called me when they left Tucson. Heck, I could have nearly made the trip **AND** back in the time they are taking...


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 28 2009, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736062


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 28 2009, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736041


<div class='quotemain'>Are they there yet??</span></span>


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am sure she looks beautiful. :wub: I really hope that all is going well with her visit. Please keep us posted and some pictures would be sweet too.  Gotta show off those grooming skills you know.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, Kassie is on the way to her new home...



this is another placement which was sort of tough... though she took to them right away.












Good bye Kassie. We will miss you!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mom and Dad look very happy and Kassie looks to be taking it all in stride. Prayers for a happy ending!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 28 2009, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736114


> Well, Kassie is on the way to her new home...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr. Steve-
THAT IS SOOOOOOOO WONDERFUL!! I can see joy, joy, joy all over their face and look at that little girl how CUTE! Will you groom my baby next time? You done a great job. CONGRATS on the grooming and the adoption. You are terrific.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Spencer had to come over and check the new people out and see what was going on. However, he quickly got bored with the entire thing...












Now...here he is the day we picked him up...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 1 2009, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736114


> Well, Kassie is on the way to her new home...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note to self ..... don't expect to be offered a seat ON the furniture if you ever visit Steve & Peg!!

Good job Steve & Peg!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Feb 28 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736121


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 1 2009, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736114





> Well, Kassie is on the way to her new home...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note to self ..... don't expect to be offered a seat ON the furniture if you ever visit Steve & Peg!!

Good job Steve & Peg!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!!!

Have I told you recently that I HATE you??? :smtease: 

No... around here, the furniture is where the dogs sit. :wacko1: Wait a minute.... no.... you mean, your house is DIFFERENT????


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 1 2009, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736122


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Feb 28 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736121





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 1 2009, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736114





> Well, Kassie is on the way to her new home...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note to self ..... don't expect to be offered a seat ON the furniture if you ever visit Steve & Peg!!

Good job Steve & Peg!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!!!

Have I told you recently that I HATE you??? :smtease: 

No... around here, the furniture is where the dogs sit. :wacko1: Wait a minute.... no.... you mean, your house is DIFFERENT????
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL Well yes, what's mine is really *theirs*!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So, Steve, are you going to be grooming all the dogs now? Do you do top knots too? :biggrin: 

I'd love to see a video......


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This is wonderful! :aktion033: They all look so happy and Kassie looks beautiful! Well done! :aktion033: 

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Steve, what a wonderful ' new-beginning' for little Kassie... and all thanks to you and Peg!!

Though I know you are happy for her... again it's bittersweet I'm sure!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Good job on Kassie Steve! 

They all look so happy and joyful. Did you tell them about SM, and they must register and give us updates on Kassie's progress, and adventures?

Another happy ending! Two in the same day!! WOW!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 28 2009, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736208


> Good job on Kassie Steve!
> 
> They all look so happy and joyful. Did you tell them about SM, and they must register and give us updates on Kassie's progress, and adventures?
> 
> Another happy ending! Two in the same day!! WOW![/B]



I encouraged them to consider it and I gave them the URL but I am not real hopeful that we will see them here. They are REQUIRED to give Mary & I daily reports the first week and less often after that and I will make sure I post anything interesting... including pictures.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

LOL!! Nope!

They called me when they left Tucson. Heck, I could have nearly made the trip **AND** back in the time they are taking...

Tucson at the moment is one huge traffic project. Everything is so torn up. It is just a nightmare. It really takes a very long time to get from place to place.

So glad she is with her new family. If they don't like your groom job they can have it redone.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, I just saw this thread. And, now Kassie is on the way to her new home!

Steve, Kassie looks so ADORABLE in that picture. You did a great job with her bath and grooming. 

Kassie's new parents are glowing with love on their faces for sweet Kassie. :wub:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 28 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736119


> Now...here is (Spencer) the day we picked him up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my! 
it would be horribly inappropriate for me to use this thread to comment on his anatomy, correct?
:back2topic:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Kassie looked beautiful, Steve. 
Aww, you must have felt so much ambivalence saying goodbye.
xoxoxoo


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Peg and I go out to breakfast every Sunday and while we are out this morning, we received a very nice call from Kassie's new mom who was just still really excited about having her.

Then to add to that, I just now got this message and picture of our little girl. I think this is the pillow she speaks of in the note. The note below is sent to a list of their friends and family, so it is easy to see just how excited they are. :biggrin: 

QUOTE


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought you would like to see our new family member.. Kassie is a 3-1/2 year old Maltese from the Phoenix area, now relocated to Tucson, of course. She is filling the void left by Bailey's passing - and even though she has big pawprints to fill, she seems to be up to the challenge!
> 
> ...


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 28 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736119


> Spencer had to come over and check the new people out and see what was going on. However, he quickly got bored with the entire thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks SO much better. His ears when you 1st picked him up make me want to cry. Ouch.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Mar 1 2009, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736809


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 28 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736119





> Spencer had to come over and check the new people out and see what was going on. However, he quickly got bored with the entire thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks SO much better. His ears when you 1st picked him up make me want to cry. Ouch.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, it is very clear he feels a lot better to. The discomfort was making him nearly insane when we first got him. He would not lay down or stop running form place to place for even a few seconds. Now he loves nothing more than to snuggle on the sofa next to us and just relax. He is becoming more affectionate every day and is quite the snuggler and very relaxed... except he isn't keen about Max and growls at him all the time!!

He has some hearing but it clearly is not normal. His eyes appear better to me also (is that even possible?), but he does need a light on when running up stairs or down at night. But he is a very nice guy and perfect as far as potty training.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

thank you for the update on Kassie - that update from the new mom seemed so heart-felt and genuine. I just love to read things like that, it really does warm my heart and bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Mar 1 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736881


> thank you for the update on Kassie - that update from the new mom seemed so heart-felt and genuine. I just love to read things like that, it really does warm my heart and bring tears to my eyes.[/B]


:wub: me too! she looked fantastic after her bath. buttercup looks like an old english sheepdog after her baths from me. :smpullhair: 

great update, i'm glad to see that miss kassie has found her forever home and is already making herself at home :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 1 2009, 02:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736114


> Well, Kassie is on the way to her new home...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh what a wonderful and happy picture of Kassie and her new family :wub: :wub: and thanks for the update on their message, Steve


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Good job, Steve! Kassie :wub: is precious, an it sure looks like you found the perfect family for her! Another happy ending/beginning - I'm sure you must miss her. :bysmilie:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved reading the update and note from Kassie's new mom, she looks adorable in that picture. 
Sounds like she went to the right home and its a happy ending. We need to see more of these.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 1 2009, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736807


> Peg and I go out to breakfast every Sunday and while we are out this morning, we received a very nice call from Kassie's new mom who was just still really excited about having her.
> 
> Then to add to that, I just now got this message and picture of our little girl. I think this is the pillow she speaks of in the note. The note below is sent to a list of their friends and family, so it is easy to see just how excited they are. :biggrin:
> 
> QUOTE





> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought you would like to see our new family member.. Kassie is a 3-1/2 year old Maltese from the Phoenix area, now relocated to Tucson, of course. She is filling the void left by Bailey's passing - and even though she has big pawprints to fill, she seems to be up to the challenge!
> 
> ...











[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, that gave me goose bumps....and tears, of course! :heart: Kassie is going to have the wonderful life she so deserves! I love happy endings! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the wonderful update. That is a lovely picture of her. I wish that joining SM was part of the adoption contract. :biggrin: 

Linda


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

The update and picture just brought tears to my eyes (I'm a softhearted sap - I don't want to hear it Steve!).
I think that this is wonderful news and and wonderful new beginning for Kassie and her new family!

Steve - I do want to see pictures of you doing a top knot..!!
and I did notice that the humans were not allowed on the furniture.

now how is Spencer?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Mar 2 2009, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737392


> The update and picture just brought tears to my eyes (I'm a softhearted sap - I don't want to hear it Steve!).
> I think that this is wonderful news and and wonderful new beginning for Kassie and her new family!
> 
> Steve - I do want to see pictures of you doing a top knot..!!
> ...


Humans aren't allowed on the furniture by the dogs... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

They sat on the floor just to greet everyone.

Spence is doing very well... his hair is coming back and he is learning to be affectionate. He doesn't much like Max (because Max doesn't like ANY of the newbies). Spence runs over when anyone is on the sofa and he gets in position to be picked up... which is pretty cute all by itself. His hearing is not great and he seems like he doesn't see all that great when the lights are off. He will stop on the stairs until someone turns the light on for him. But except for growling at Max (Max started it), he is fine with everyone else and he has a great personality. I'll do a thread on him sometime in the next week or so.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 28 2009, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736114


> Well, Kassie is on the way to her new home...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH Kassie! We are all so happy that you have found your forever home


----------

